# Nach Ohrfeige bei Oscars: Mehrere Filme mit Will Smith in Gefahr



## Icetii (5. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nach Ohrfeige bei Oscars: Mehrere Filme mit Will Smith in Gefahr* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Nach Ohrfeige bei Oscars: Mehrere Filme mit Will Smith in Gefahr*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (5. April 2022)

Gefahr, Will Robinson, Gefahr!
Ist die Welt wirkliches so nervös und dünnhäutig geworden? 
Will Smith wird sicher auch zurecht eine Überreaktion vorgeworfen, aber die Reaktionen darauf sind teilweise auch nichts anderes.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (5. April 2022)

Ich war jetzt nie ein großer Fan seiner Filme, also ist mir das ziemlich egal aber das ist doch jetzt auch nur wieder eine Reaktion weil das Internet mal wieder aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten macht und die Unternehmen da nicht mit hineingezogen werden wollen.


----------



## StarLazer0 (5. April 2022)

Was ist denn das für ein Unfug - man Youtubbe nur mal Kurz: Tom Kühnhackl, der Eishockeyspieler...  und bleibt fassungslos zurück

Viel Spaß


----------



## Nullblie (5. April 2022)

Kein Verlust, der macht doch sowieso nur Scientology-Propaganda-Filme.


----------



## Chroom (5. April 2022)

Nullblie schrieb:


> Kein Verlust, der macht doch sowieso nur Scientology-Propaganda-Filme.


Wusste gar nicht das die bei diesen Arschverein sind aber hab mich kurz mal informiert.
Naja mochte Ihn vorher nicht wirklich und jetzt noch weniger. Scientology School 4 Kids


----------



## Nevrion (5. April 2022)

Man könnte denken er hätte Chris Rock erschossen statt ihn zu Ohrfeigen, wenn man sich die Reaktionen so anschaut. Allerdings sind Schauspieler schon für weniger gecanelt worden, wie z.B. Gina Carano in The Mandalorian, weil sie die "falsche" politische Meinung vertrat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. April 2022)

Nullblie schrieb:


> Kein Verlust, der macht doch sowieso nur Scientology-Propaganda-Filme.


"Nur" ist ja wohl ziemlich übertrieben  After Earth ist eigentlich der enzige Film der sich diesen Vorwurf gefallen lassen muss.


----------



## RobCool (5. April 2022)

"Man könnte denken er hätte Chris Rock erschossen statt ihn zu Ohrfeigen, wenn man sich die Reaktionen so anschaut. Allerdings sind Schauspieler schon für weniger gecanelt worden, wie z.B. Gina Carano in The Mandalorian, weil sie die "falsche" politische Meinung vertrat."

@Nevrion 
Die wurde nicht wegen ihrer "falschen" politischen Meinung rausgeschmissen, sondern weil sie den Holocaust verharmlost hat indem sie geschrieben hat, heute Republikaner sein, sei wie damals Jude sein!


----------



## Loosa (5. April 2022)

Bad Boys 4 wurde also pausiert, wozu Smith gerade erst ein Drehbuch erhielt. Da können unter normalen Umständen noch Jahre vergehen, bis überhaupt gedreht wird. Bei Apple+ steht ein Film für dieses Jahr an. Fertig abgedreht. Nicht wirklich eine Überraschung, dass die sich bedeckt geben. 

Und ansonsten nicht genannte Projekte (also auch in weiter Ferne).
Den Sturm hat Smith sich selbst zuzuschreiben. Aber anders als bei uns, bekommt man in USA sehr viel leichter eine neue Chance. Positive Kehrseite der Medaille? 



General-Lee schrieb:


> Will Smith wird sicher auch zurecht eine Überreaktion vorgeworfen, aber die Reaktionen darauf sind teilweise auch nichts anderes.


Schon seit seiner Musikkarriere war Will Smith betont familienfreundlich. Selbst in Bad Boys war er doch nie wirklich einer. Dass sich jetzt alle Beteiligten mal eine Verschnaufpause nehmen, bis man die Situation überblicken kann, finde ich sehr verständlich.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. April 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Gefahr, Will Robinson, Gefahr!
> Ist die Welt wirkliches so nervös und dünnhäutig geworden?
> Will Smith wird sicher auch zurecht eine Überreaktion vorgeworfen, aber die Reaktionen darauf sind teilweise auch nichts anderes.


Vielleicht bist du ja inzwischen im Gegenzug ein wenig abgestumpft?
Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber ich bin inzwischen eines der älteren Kaliber.
In den 80ern hätte man nicht lange gefackelt und darüber diskutiert und diskutiert und abgewogen und die Alopecia der Dame eingeworfen als Verteidigung, sondern es wäre
1.) die Bildübertragung durchgängig unterbrochen worden bis die Sache geklärt ist, was im folgenden bedeutet hätte
2a.) die Aufforderung an Will Smith sofort die Räumlichkeiten zu verlassen
2b.) bei Nichtfolgeleistung die (womöglich gewaltsame) Entfernung durch das Sicherheitspersonal
3.) schnelle Entscheidung duch das Komitee (während der Sendeunterbrechung) über eine Aberkennung des Oscars und damit entweder
4a.) bei Nichtaberkennung einfache Ansage des Gewinners ohne Verleihungszeremonie
4b.) bei Aberkennung Verleihung des Oscars an den Zweiten in der Gewinnerfolge
5.) das Treffen einer Entscheidung über einen Ausschluß aus der Academy, wäre innerhalb kürzester Zeit erfolgt.


LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> "Nur" ist ja wohl ziemlich übertrieben  After Earth ist eigentlich der enzige Film der sich diesen Vorwurf gefallen lassen muss.


War da nicht noch Battlefield Earth mit John Travolta?
(Der meiner Meinung gar nicht so mies war)


----------



## Nevrion (6. April 2022)

RobCool schrieb:


> @Nevrion
> Die wurde nicht wegen ihrer "falschen" politischen Meinung rausgeschmissen, sondern weil sie den Holocaust verharmlost hat indem sie geschrieben hat, heute Republikaner sein, sei wie damals Jude sein!


Na ja, wenn dies das ist was durch die mediale Berichterstattung bei dir hängen geblieben ist, dann spricht das auch schon ein Stück weit für sich. Die Sache war weitaus differenzierter, aber dazu gibt es ja bereits einen älteren Thread hier auf der PCGames.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. April 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du ja inzwischen im Gegenzug ein wenig abgestumpft?
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber ich bin inzwischen eines der älteren Kaliber.
> In den 80ern hätte man nicht lange gefackelt und darüber diskutiert und diskutiert und abgewogen und die Alopecia der Dame eingeworfen als Verteidigung, sondern es wäre
> 1.) die Bildübertragung durchgängig unterbrochen worden bis die Sache geklärt ist, was im folgenden bedeutet hätte
> ...


Bin 48, also auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man das in den 80ern alles so gemacht hätte.
Schilderst recht detailliert, aber es bleibt reine Spekulation.
Kann auch sein, dass in den 80ern der Moderator keinen seltendämlichen Joke gemacht hätte oder das 80er Pendant von Will Smith nicht ausgeflippt wäre.
Was wäre jedoch in den 80ern nicht passiert?
Millionen Hobby-Psychologen und selbsternannte Moralapostel, die in irgendwelchen Foren wochenlang darüber debattieren, welch unfassbar brutaler Schläger Will Smith in Wahrheit ist.
Das wäre mal für 2 - 3 Tage Thema in der BILD gewesen und das war’s dann auch schon.
Du und ich wissen das, denn wir kennen eine Welt völlig ohne Internet. Vielen, deutlich jüngeren Menschen ist es nicht mehr möglich, sich das vorzustellen. Nicht mal ansatzweise.
Kinsky hat verbal ganz anders ausgeteilt und blieb trotzdem als Darsteller gefragt. Heute  unvorstellbar.


----------



## -Albinator- (6. April 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> War da nicht noch Battlefield Earth mit John Travolta?
> (Der meiner Meinung gar nicht so mies war)


Und der Film hat was genau mit Will Smith zu tun um den es hier und auch in der von Dir zitierten Aussage ja geht?


----------



## Cortex79 (6. April 2022)

Ich befürworte keine Form der Gewalt. Daher hat Will Smith mit seiner Reaktion definitiv den Rahmen vertretbarer Reaktionen hinsichtlich Chris Rock gesprengt. Einen emotionalen Hintergrund kann ich aber auf Basis des ebenso mindestens respektlosen Verhaltens gegenüber Smith und seiner Frau trotzdem nachvollziehen. Was nun aber passiert ist die typisch amerikanisch, völlig überzogene Reaktion im Sinne einer überbordender Political Correctness und Cancel Culture.

Dabei ist mir nicht nachvollziehbar, wo man die Parallelen zu Smith öffentlichen  Fehlverhalten und der beruflichen Zusammenarbeit sieht. Eine insgesamt in der Verhältnismäßigkeit völlig überzogene Reaktion. Smith und seine Familie werden die Verdienstausfälle sicher verkraften. Ob Hollywood, welches so schon mit diversen Problemen seiner medialen Rolle und Perspektive hadert, ebenso verschmerzen kann, bleibt abzuwarten! Ich befürchte aber, langfristig schafft sich diese Industrie aus völlig überzogenen Moralvorstellungen und mangelhaften Leitcontent allmählich selber ab!


----------



## RobCool (6. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn dies das ist was durch die mediale Berichterstattung bei dir hängen geblieben ist, dann spricht das auch schon ein Stück weit für sich. Die Sache war weitaus differenzierter, aber dazu gibt es ja bereits einen älteren Thread hier auf der PCGames.


Bei solchen Aussagen gibt es nichts zu "differenzieren". Das tut  nur ein ganz besonderer Schlag Mensch.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> "Nur" ist ja wohl ziemlich übertrieben  After Earth ist eigentlich der enzige Film der sich diesen Vorwurf gefallen lassen muss.


Hätte ich gar nicht so gesehen, bzw. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen. (mal abgesehen davon, dass Will Smith in dem Film nicht mitspielt)
Aber wenn es, wie ich vermute, um Scientology geht, steht Phenomenon ganz weit oben. Der Film trieft förmlich danach.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Hätte ich gar nicht so gesehen, bzw. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen. (mal abgesehen davon, dass Will Smith in dem Film nicht mitspielt)


Doch, tut er.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Doch, tut er.


Tut was? Was meinst du?
Will Smith in dem Film? Glaube nicht, zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern.
Verwechselst du ihn vielleicht mit Forest Whitaker?


----------



## LOX-TT (6. April 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Tut was? Was meinst du?
> Will Smith in dem Film? Glaube nicht, zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern.
> Verwechselst du ihn vielleicht mit Forest Whitaker?


Vielleicht erst informieren, er ist sogar die Hauptrolle, war prominent im Kino-Trailer zu sehen und ziert das Film-Plakat.

Bildersuche bei Google hätte gereicht, Zeitaufwand: 5 Sekunden


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vielleicht erst informieren, er ist sogar die Hauptrolle, war prominent im Kino-Trailer zu sehen und ziert das Film-Plakat.
> 
> Bildersuche bei Google hätte gereicht, Zeitaufwand: 5 Sekunden


Ok, hab mich vertan. After Earth und Battlefield Earth verwechselt.
Danke für den Hinweis mit der Bildersuche…wäre ich ohne fremde Hilfe niieee drauf gekommen. 🙄


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Doch, tut er.


Ich lag falsch, war bei einem anderen Film. Hab das verwechselt. Bitte demütigst um Verzeihung.
Durch einen Beitrag weiter oben von LarryMcFly bin ich bei Battlefield Earth hängen geblieben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich lag falsch, war bei einem anderen Film. Hab das verwechselt. Bitte demütigst um Verzeihung.


Demut ist nicht nötig. Eigene Fehler einzugestehen ist mir mehr als ausreichend.  Gibt genug Leute (auch hier im Forum) die das nicht können.


----------



## McTrevor (6. April 2022)

Das ganze Land wirkt auf mich total schizophren. Der Kontrast zwischen dem Krakele jetzt und was sich Trump vor  und nach seiner Amtszeit (bis dato ohne Konsequenzen) geleistet hat ist absolut haarsträubend.


----------



## Nevrion (6. April 2022)

RobCool schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aussagen gibt es nichts zu "differenzieren". Das tut nur ein ganz besonderer Schlag Mensch.


Das ist ein interessanter Zufall. Bei diesem Fall nicht differenzieren zu können oder zu wollen kann meiner meiner Erfahrung nach auch nur ein ganz besonderer Schlag Mensch.


----------



## Zybba (6. April 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir nicht nachvollziehbar, wo man die Parallelen zu Smith öffentlichen Fehlverhalten und der beruflichen Zusammenarbeit sieht.


Ist doch logisch. Sein ganzer Beruf basiert auf Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. April 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Bin 48, also auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob man das in den 80ern alles so gemacht hätte.
> Schilderst recht detailliert, aber es bleibt reine Spekulation.


Natürlich kann ich mich nicht hinstellen und behaupten, daß das genau so passiert wäre.
Aber wenn ich mir die  Reaktionen der Academy für andere "kleinere" Vergehen ins Gedächtnis Rufe aus der Zeit und etwas später (Robert Downey Jr., Mickey Rourke Ausladungen etc. für die Oscars) und was sie früher so alles ausgeblendet haben, würde ich mal behaupten, daß ich da nicht weit vom Schuss liege.


General-Lee schrieb:


> Das wäre mal für 2 - 3 Tage Thema in der BILD gewesen und das war’s dann auch schon.
> Du und ich wissen das, denn wir kennen eine Welt völlig ohne Internet. Vielen, deutlich jüngeren Menschen ist es nicht mehr möglich, sich das vorzustellen. Nicht mal ansatzweise.
> Kinsky hat verbal ganz anders ausgeteilt und blieb trotzdem als Darsteller gefragt. Heute  unvorstellbar.


Ja das stimmt natürlich, das "Vergessen" war da Teil des Mediums, heutzutage ist alles für eine lange Zeit abrufbar und es ist eine Interaktion möglich, die wir uns damals maximal in SciFi hätten vorstellen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-Albinator- schrieb:


> Und der Film hat was genau mit Will Smith zu tun um den es hier und auch in der von Dir zitierten Aussage ja geht?


Ich hab auf Louis geantwortet, der geschrieben hatte:


LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> "Nur" ist ja wohl ziemlich übertrieben  After Earth ist eigentlich der enzige Film der sich diesen Vorwurf gefallen lassen muss.


in Bezug auf Scientology.
Deswegen habe ich geschrieben


> War da nicht noch Battlefield Earth mit John Travolta?


Denn der wurde auch wegen seinem Scientology-Bezug verrissen.
Alles klar?


----------



## MichaelG (7. April 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Hätte ich gar nicht so gesehen, bzw. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen. (mal abgesehen davon, dass Will Smith in dem Film nicht mitspielt)
> Aber wenn es, wie ich vermute, um Scientology geht, steht Phenomenon ganz weit oben. Der Film trieft förmlich danach.


After Earth und Will Smith nicht dabei? Hä? Ne da spielen Will Smith sogar und sein Sohn sogar die Hauptrollen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (7. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> After Earth und Will Smith nicht dabei? Hä? Ne da spielen Will Smith sogar und sein Sohn sogar die Hauptrollen.


Guck mal etwas weiter oben. Wurde schon klargestellt und korrigiert. Hab da was verwechselt.


----------



## -Albinator- (7. April 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Louis geantwortet, der geschrieben hatte:


Und Louis hatte Nullblie zitiert, der das


> Kein Verlust, der macht doch sowieso nur Scientology-Propaganda-Filme.


geschrieben hatte, ausschließlich auf Will Smith bezogen, deswegen habe ich das geschrieben.  Es ging also nicht um Scientology (oder Filme, die die Ansichten dieser Sekte behandeln) im Allgemeinen, sondern eben um Filme mit Will Smith in solchen Filmen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. April 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Guck mal etwas weiter oben. Wurde schon klargestellt und korrigiert. Hab da was verwechselt.


Sorry hatte ich nicht gelesen gehabt.


----------

